# Replacing Bandsaw Tires



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I need to replace the tires on my 16" Jet bandsaw - the saw has been in storage for the last year and most likely the heat in the storage unit caused one of the tires to crack and break in two. So, I need to replace both tires. I've never done this before so I'm looking for some advice/tips to make the replacement easier and also any advice as to the type of tire to use and any advantage to the newer materials or stick with the OEM rubber tires.

Thanks to anyone for sharing their wisdom and experience on this topic with me.

Regards
Tom


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There's a guy on ebay who will make you custom sized urethane
tires. I bought some from him and they came with a tool
to put them on. My only complaint is that the tires were
not as wide as I wanted and he may not be able to provide
tires as wide as yours. I would look into that when buying
urethane tires.

The old rubber tires can look real bad after awhile but they
can last for decades and serve fine. I don't think more
common consumer grade band saws have this same sort
of super-durable rubber tires. My old Delta had the same
cracked rubber tires the whole time I owned it (15 years)
and the tires were never a problem after I turned them
round.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Look at the Carter Products website. I used their blue urethane tires on my 18" Jet bandsaw. They are a bit of a challenge to put on by yourself, but it can be done.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

See the band saw in my pic? the top wheel is wood…i made it twice before i got it right….carter had the tires an guides.all ball bearing..i had to get a octopuss to help me put tires on …LOL… if u buy the carter ask for the free band saw tune up dvd..that will help.. i think they use a jet in the demo


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the responses - looks like I'm in for a challenge getting the new tires on - I did see a short video on you tube that demonstrated soaking the new tire in hot water for a few minutes to make the tire a little more flexible and stretchable - I might try that. The old tire doesn't look any adhesive was used in the original installation. Any comments on using an adhesive on the wheel?


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Warm them up in warm water and put them on. It is a no brainer. You do not need adhesives.


----------



## TominTexas (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks ShipWreck - sounds like I'm trying to make this more complicated than necessary! I'll give the warm water a try and avoid the adhesive issue.

Tom


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

After you take the rubber tires off, make sure there is no adhesive left on the metal wheel. Something like
3M adhesive remover will make the job easier. Warm water, and a warm shop, will both make the installation
of urethane tires easier.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

I just replaced them on my GENERAL 15" bandsaw.. I ordered the new ones right from GENERAL they cost me $110.00 for two and they are rubber. Had a heck of a time getting them on. You have to put them in extreme hot water and let them soak for at least 15 minutes this makes them much more pliable, then run them to your saw. It's best to have someone help you…


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

Look at the owwm forum. Lots of real good info on tires and crowning. I have rubber on both mine. Rubber is easier to crown and crowning will make a huge difference for blade tracking. Good luck in whatever you do. bob


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

According to Carter … rubber tires get glue … urethane one's don't.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

My understanding is the same as Fuzzy's. If you're using rubber tires, you will need to glue them. The hot water (and a little dish soap helps) trick works fine for urethane tires. I just replaced the tires on my PM bandsaw and the best overall deal I could find was urethane tires from Rockler. When I was looking, most of the others sold their urethane tires individually while Rockler sold them in pairs. Urethane tires also shouldn't need to be crowned.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes ! I agree with all help so far .Now you can buy the material to make them or buy them ready to fit which is what I would do have mucho fun. and you'll be impressed with the new tires. too .Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I have put both rubber and neoprene tyres on bandsaws since the 1970's. Never used any adhesive. No way is a tyre going to slip under the tension of the blade. Never had one slip.


----------



## Ylaina (May 15, 2012)

if you're still needing some tires either rubber or urethane tires -try *www.BandSawParts.Com* and if you need blades for you band saws we have *www.SawBlade.Com*

we also have *www.BandSawBlog.com* to guide you about band sawing concerns.

http://bandsawblog.com/160/
Band Saw Tires

When choosing the right tire for your machine, you need to consider the material the tire is made of and the size of your band saw. Only then will your band saw opereate most efficiently.

What Tires Do I Need:

A band saw tire is a vital piece of any band saw. Its purpose is to protect the wheel from making contact with the blade and therefore causing damage to it. Tires come generally, in two different varieties, depending on the material they're manufactured from and the size of width of the blade. It can be made out of rubber or Urethane. A rubber band saw tire requires glue to keep it in place. The Urethane tire will generally outlast a rubber tire and it doesn't require additional glue to stick to the wheel.

Rubber vs. Urethane Tires:

If you want to avoid the messy glue component and the additional work required to install a rubber tire, your best option may be to purchase a Urethane tire. Urethane tires are slightly more expensive than rubber tires, but they are worth their weight in gold as they are often recommended by many band saw manufacturers over their rubber counterparts because they are more durable. Additionally, the Urethane tires won't become brittle, will install much easier and can also be changed without difficulty when they need replacing. Uninstalling a rubber tire will require that you make sure all the glue and residue is safely removed from the wheel, so that your new tire sits well on the wheel. Choosing Urethane over rubber is becoming the recommended and preferred tire to acquire if you want your machine to run at maximum efficiency and achieve better tracking.

If you decided on the type of material to use for your tire, the next step is to measure the wheel on your band saw machine. The tire you purchase needs to be 2″ smaller than the size of your wheel, so that it fits perfectly and is fixed in place, without the risk of slipping off the wheel.

How Do I Replace My Used Tires?

First, you need to determine if your saw tires are worn and need replacement? Tires that are worn will be crumbly and brittle, with cracks at different places on the tire. You can also tell if your tire is worn by paying attention to how your machine operates. If your band saw vibrates excessively and that impacts precision, it could mean that your tires need replacing.

Consequently, if you have an older band saw that vibrates and isn't performing smoothly, tire replacement is a must! Every band saw has different features; therefore, some wheels on band saws require installation that is specific for the type of tire. If you must replace your rubber tires, you'll need to:

• Remove the tires currently in place;
• Clean the rims on the band saw
• Stretch the new tires over the rim
• Glue the tires in place
• Equalize the new tires, then trim and crown them
• Rebalance the wheels

Before installing your new band saw tire, make sure you properly clean the wheel of any debris and clean the epoxy off the wheel's rim. You can remove the old glue and debris with a stiff wire or steel brush. You should not using any water or cleaning solvents as they will damage your saw. Once you've successfully cleaned the wheel, you're ready to install your new tire.

A neat trick to make sure it will be pliable and easy to install, is to leave it in hot, soapy water while you're removing the old tire and cleaning the wheel of any debris. You can now stretch the new tires over the rim, glue them in place, if needed, and equalize, trim and crown the new tires.

Don't forget to rebalance the wheels! You need to make sure to rebalance your wheels, especially on bigger band saws and high-speed models.

Take time to check on your wheel tires. Worn tires are just one of the primary reason for poor saw performance.

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me with my direct line at * 450-9810*. I look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks!
-
Ylaina

Customer Service/ Sales Specialist
www.SawBlade.Com 
email: [email protected]
direct: 2014509810


----------



## dcw (Oct 13, 2010)

I just replaced the tire on my Jet 18" bandsaw, pretty easy once I had a quick telephone chat wth a Jet service tech. Follow these steps and you will be home free….

1. Find a friend to help (may not be necessary if you have a smaller saw)
2. Remove the wheel from the saw and clean off all the "old" tire bits.
3. Roll the new tire up into as small a package you can make ot and hold it that way with an elastic band.
4. Heat the new tire with a hairdryer for about 4 - 5 minutes. Be sure to flip it over often.
5. Align the tire on the wheel and, working from both sides, gently streach / push the tire onto the wheel.

Good luck!


----------



## Garzzo (Sep 22, 2012)

I replaced the tires on my Craftsman 14" bandsaw. Decided to use the OEM. Warmed them in hot water, then used two dowels slid under the tire and just rolled them around from either side until I could get the last bit on the wheel. It worked great, only took me six hours! Next time I'll get the newer type.


----------

